# Red Alert 2 - Upgrade connection problem



## ironviper (Jun 13, 2006)

I know there are already threads about this problem, but i've done everything said on the threads to try and correct it, however nothing works.

Whenever i try to connect to an online game of Red Alert 2, a prompt box appears telling me i need an upgrade, and must download it before continuing. However, when i accept to downloading it, nothing happens. Also, i am also using version 1.006 (highest version available), so there's no need to upgrade whatsoever.

I've read simular threads, saying that Firewalls and anti-virus software could be the root of the problem. I have McAfee security centre. I've totally disabled privacy service, virus detector, set my firewall to open, disabled spam detector. The problem however still pursuits. Even when i run msconfig and disable all McAfee programs from running at startup, i get the same problem. 

I've had the game running on this Computer before earlier last year. Im using windows XP and have an ATI Radeon 9200.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you are one of the few that can get RA2 to run... 

From what I can tell, the original servers may not be working anymore, or that the servers are now working for C&C: The First Decade. I don't know the exact problem, but certainly EA Lames has never made any support for the game.


----------



## ironviper (Jun 13, 2006)

loads of people are still playing the game. I have friends who live next to me playing it. The servers are still running, but i can't get online.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

huh... interesting

Do you have Windows firewall enabled?


----------



## ironviper (Jun 13, 2006)

windows firewall is disabled. I dunno if theres any ports or anything i need to enable in McAfee, but the firewall is open. Its not even being used, ive set all of my McAfee programs (virus scan, firewall) NOT to be opened when windows starts via msconfig, so there shouldn't be a problem.

I dont know what the hell is going on lol. Maybe my pc doesn't like russians. Any help would be really grateful


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ah... you need to disable it from the program itself. Having it out of MSCONFIG doesn't mean it's disabled. For example, my software firewall will still be active, even if it's not run on startup. (Found out the hard way  )


----------



## ironviper (Jun 13, 2006)

Well i'm using McAfee security centre. I've already disabled everything and set my firewall to open. But still nothing works. What should i do, if anyones good with McAfee?


----------



## Jackdamak (May 23, 2007)

I'm curious as to if you ever fixed this problem... I'm having the same exact issue. I don't have MacAfee but I do have Norton Securities and I'm thinking it has something to do with it. If you have found a fix let me know! I'll keep messing with it and if I find anything i'll post it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm guaranteeing that it's the security suites. They are notorious for blocking anything and everything, even when it's disabled. Sometimes you have to uninstall it for the firewalls not to be interfering.

jack: I would suggest doing the following rule in your firewall (for testing purposes). Since your programs are different and I don't use those ones (too bloaty), you will need to look at help files to get what you need.

The firewall rule is: Allow any/all traffic on all ports from all ip addresses. Make sure that the rule is on top so it will be the first rule is used.

This will effectively allows any traffic in and out and should not mess with your connection.


----------



## Jackdamak (May 23, 2007)

Wow quick reply... i'm liking this forum already  Thanks for the help... but no luck in finding how to mess with the rules even using the online help maual for Norton Internet Security. My computer had a problem a couple months ago connecting to any secure websites needing a password including my essential school webmail. I had to fix it by messing around with norton and finally (somehow) got norton to leave my internet alone. In the process i think i renedered Norton useless except for its well done job of annoying the heck out of me. Everytime i open the internet security error messages fly. So I've deleted the whole program. No more Norton.
So after deleteing it, I tried getting online once again on Red Alert 2 and a little bit of progress has been made. Instead of just sitting at "connecting" during the upgrade, it advances to "Finding patch..." which then Red Alert 2 freezes and is unresponsive. From there I have to "Ctrl+Alt+Delete" to close it. So a little bit of progress.
Any idea as to what could be making this lock-up happen?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So now you both have the same problem. Lets see what I can dig up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not sure if the patch you have was corrupt, so I would suggest trying to repatch it.

click here to get the link to the FTP site for the patch.


----------



## mnastrtrhgewwq (Jul 1, 2007)

mine has gon folty it is saying that i nead to up date it but the laptop i use it to dusent have the internet but this one dus and i carnt fined enewere you can up grade it cos i went on there websight but i carnt find any upgrades can u help me


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Use the link I provided up in post #12.

And please use spell checker... it really hurts my eyes when people don't spell things properly.


----------

